# Planing to buy a used car for Ev Need Help



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

A front wheel drive car with Nissan Leaf pieces going into it is not a bad choice. If you do that, auto/manual doesn't matter...trans gets tossed as do all the ICE pieces.


----------

